# Tivo



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes I'm beating this to death.
What would be the benefits of the DTV HD DVR over the new TIVO.
I think I could deal with it but the wife likes our TIVO's.

What is scheduling shows like? Does the DVR do season passes? Does it follow a show if the air time changes?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The user interface looks different, but the same general functionality applies. You schedule shows using search or the guide, season passes are there under a different name and yes, it follows the show if the air time changes. The recording options are a bit more flexible than TiVos and keyword searches are more powerful.

The benefits would be the added network features, such as whole-home recording, the iPad app and "DirecTV Everywhere", widgets and some additional on-demand features. My wife uses both our THR22 and HR21, but she prefers the TiVo interface.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks
looks as if we will be going with the new TIVO then.


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

stevel said:


> The user interface looks different, but the same general functionality applies. You schedule shows using search or the guide, season passes are there under a different name and yes, it follows the show if the air time changes. The recording options are a bit more flexible than TiVos and keyword searches are more powerful.
> 
> The benefits would be the added network features, such as whole-home recording, the iPad app and "DirecTV Everywhere", widgets and some additional on-demand features. My wife uses both our THR22 and HR21, but she prefers the TiVo interface.


Do *you* also prefer the THR22?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

kenr said:


> Do *you* also prefer the THR22?


I find the THR22 user interface and speed to be better. The HR21 can do more, but it often takes more button presses to get to a function and one has to switch focus from the left column list to the list of options on the right. On the HRxx, it's not always immediately obvious where a function belongs, but after a while you get used to it. For basic DVR functions, I'd be happy with either one, but I do enjoy the added network features of the HR21.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Steve.
What do you mean by network features? We do not use movies or videos from the web ( have a TIVO HD for off air TV).
Also I get confused with the alpha numerical reference to the units. 
What do THR22 and HR21 refer to?
How does the whole house feature work? Could we do awat with the reciever in the basement? Can different tv's in the house watch different programs? If so how does the remote location control the display?

sorry for all the questions.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Network features such as using an iPad to watch programs recorded or showing live, streaming recordings to a PC, YouTube, Pandora, etc.

THR22 is the model number of the new HD DirecTV TiVo. HR21 is one of the "DirecTV Plus" models that don't use TiVo software. The hardware is identical between these two other than the disk drive (the THR22 is actually based on the HR22, with a 500GB drive.) However, the HR22 platform is 3-4 years old - current models are HR24 (much faster processor) and HR34 (records 5 shows at once, whole home server.)

The whole home viewing lets you watch a show that is recorded on any HRxx DVR in your house on another. There's also a small device called a "RVU" that attaches to a TV that can play content from another HRxx DVR, but not record. Content and control is moved across the coax lines between the boxes.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok I called DTV yesterday to order the new TIVO for the $118 that was quoted me about a month ago ,only to be told the best they could offer is $160!!
I was also told I couldn't use my current 18" dish with 2 leads. They told me I could use this setup in Aug.
Anyone know the true story?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It is quite true that you cannot use your 18" dish. Well, I suppose that you COULD use it but you would get only SD channels.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You should have grabbed that offer back in August. You could try playing "CSR roulette" to see if you can get something better. And while you can use your old dish, you won't get any HD channels with it.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks. 
Anyone know the azimuth and elevation of the HD satellite at the 45 parallel?
The tech that came out about 30 months ago said I would have trouble seeing the new satellite


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

bearbig said:


> Thanks.
> Anyone know the azimuth and elevation of the HD satellite at the 45 parallel?
> The tech that came out about 30 months ago said I would have trouble seeing the new satellite


http://www.dishpointer.com


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## chamelea (Feb 19, 2004)

Half-way hijack, but it's actually an extension of the same topic.

I'm pondering upgrade from my old dTiVos to an HD unit (or two?), along with the necessary upgrade from my oval dish. Besides that, my H10-250 quit receiving locals awhile back, and I don't want to mess with it.

Regarding the choice among the THR22 vs HR24 vs HR 34 . . . I find SlowMo essential for sports, and I recall that the D* units have a crippled version of SlowMo? This alone might dictate my choice.

Secondly, I like the idea of remote internet access to the DVR, but they told me I cannot get the HR34 unless I take at least two receivers. I don't actually need 2 units since I live alone & only watch TV in my living room. I wonder if one of my old Series-2 dTiVos would qualify? (I might ask them to run a line to the kitchen.) 

Special note to SteveL & Litzdog ... you guys are especially helpful ... Thanks.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The DTiVo doesn't count as far as the HR34 goes, since it cannot participate in whole-home viewing. The THR22 has some aspects of Internet access - you can do remote scheduling and download some on-demand shows.

I can't really comment on the slow-mo, it's not something I tend to use much, but I don't recall it being an issue on my HR21. I have read that MPEG4 makes slow-mo more difficult, but perhaps the TiVo software does it better.


----------



## coxric (Sep 11, 2009)

I've read everything here about the DirecTiVo THR-22 model, and I'm currently having one installed. The technician is trying to talk me out of it because I'll be missing the network functions.

But I currently have a TiVo HD that I use to stream Neftlix and record OTA. We'll be using it along with whatever we select from DirecTV. We only have one television and have no plans for another, as our youngster watches Netflix on our iPad.

My fiance is used to the TiVo interface, and I prefer it to what I know about the DirecTV interface. Anyone have any input? As far as I can tell, the DirecTivo seems like the way to go.


----------



## Smush401 (Nov 5, 2003)

I currently have a Premiere from my cable company. I'm thinking of upgrading my directv HD box to the THR22. Does anyone know if the remotes for each box will interfere with each other. The TiVo's will be on top of one another on the tv stand. Thanks.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No, they won't interfere. The THR22 remote uses DirecTV remote codes.


----------



## Smush401 (Nov 5, 2003)

stevel said:


> No, they won't interfere. The THR22 remote uses DirecTV remote codes.


Ok thanks


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok, I think I will play CSR roulette. About the HD with the 18" dish, I read on Weaknees about a B something or other. Seems as it allows for HD with a twin downlead and multi switch. I was told by an installer that I can't "see" the new satellites.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

B-band converter. Useful only with a multisat dish. No HD with an 18" dish.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Update.
Called last nite and asked for a supervisor, got someont titled retention specialist, whatever. 
The good thing is she gave me the new TIVO for $118 plus shipping,
I will install it using my 18" dish and if I don't get HD no problem. She claimed thet I wouldn't get charged the $10/month HD fee.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

bearbig said:


> Update.
> ....
> I will install it using my 18" dish and if I don't get HD no problem. .....


Right. No HiDef channels with that dish. You'll need a SlimLine dish for that.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

That's fine with me, I'll save $120/ year.
THis is where my knowledge of satellites end. Don't even know which satellite my dish is pointing at. Could a slimline dish recieve signals from the same satellite as my 18" dish?


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

DirectV will send our the receiver with an installer and they will install a new dish



bearbig said:


> Update.
> Called last nite and asked for a supervisor, got someont titled retention specialist, whatever.
> The good thing is she gave me the new TIVO for $118 plus shipping,
> I will install it using my 18" dish and if I don't get HD no problem. She claimed thet I wouldn't get charged the $10/month HD fee.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

That's not what I understood durring my call. DTV said they are sending the TIVO for me to install. Either that or the install is free as they only charged me about 126 including shipping. 
I still say that I can't see the new satellites.


----------



## DDROW (May 28, 2008)

If I would upgrade to HD on 1 of my receivers would my older Tivo HDVR2 units still work with SD. I would like to upgrade on 1 or 2 of my units but I don't want to lose my other owned units and my only 1 time mirroring charge that I currently pay. I have talked to 2 different DTV reps and have been given 2 different answers. 

Another question which should probably be posted in another area. I have 4 extra Tivo units on my account with only 1 of them using both tuners. I have an 8 way switch to split the signals but 2 of the splits have quit working. My question is what is this splitter called and can someone suggest a good one to purchase? A 10 or 12 split would be ok if they make them.

Thanks for your help


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

I got it yesterday.
Will attempt to install it later this week.

Yes, another question. Which wireless network adapter will work.
I have some usb adapters that the manual says will not work.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

bearbig said:


> I got it yesterday.
> Will attempt to install it later this week.
> 
> Yes, another question. Which wireless network adapter will work.
> I have some usb adapters that the manual says will not work.


The THR22 HD Tivo does not support USB wireless network adapters. You need an ethernet based "gaming adapter".


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

A what? My issue is I have 2 tivo's, one a HD for my local channels. Both will accept a connection to my home network but I only have one network connection on the wall.
Would an ethernet switch or hub work? Do they all need to be powered? as I am also running short of power outlets.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

A four or five port switch would work perfectly. I believe they are all powered.

Something like this may also work.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks.
Wifey got some 10/100 stwitches from Woot, guess I'll give one a shot.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You asked about wireless. If you have a wired ethernet cable at your THR22 location, then just get an ethernet switch. You don't need wireless. Yes, an ethernet switch needs its own power.


----------



## bearbig (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes I did ask about wireless. But then I remembered i networked my other Tivo. That cable is connected to my router. Would a switch on this cable ( one to my present Tivo) "confuse" the router?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

bearbig said:


> Yes I did ask about wireless. But then I remembered i networked my other Tivo. That cable is connected to my router. Would a switch on this cable ( one to my present Tivo) "confuse" the router?


No, it would be fine.


----------

